# 51/52 challenge



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2011)

I know Browtine has a lot going on so I'll just jump in again if no one has a problem with it. 

WOW can you believe only 2 more to go  I've had FUN with this and have really been CHALLENGED on several weeks but I've been more CHALLENGED trying to help out BT and come up with an idea so I went back and checked out the ideas thread and found one that was mentioned by a couple of folks.

NIGHT TIME SHOT 

Just remember the 2 main rules 

Only post ONE pic and it must be takin during this week!!!!!!

BT I hope that all is going well down your way and that it's nothing to serious that has been on your mind and kep you away.


HAVE FUN AND GET TO MUSHIN


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

*Keeping it simple*

Solar lighting in the mulch beds out back.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool shot Dennis   Been thinking about some of those lights myself they don't seem to spendy if you look around and only want a few. 

Ok now for what I came up with. Set up the D50 on the tripod and played around with a lot of different shots and finally this. Using a small mag lite I sort of spotlighted the iris and then played with shutter speeds.


NIGHTIME IRIS


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice job Mike - love the colors!


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 11, 2011)

Moon is beautiful tonight.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 11, 2011)

*Moon shot*

That is some great detail Mike


----------



## Topwater (Jun 12, 2011)

mlbfish said:


> Moon is beautiful tonight.


Awesome detail


----------



## carver (Jun 12, 2011)

*honeysuckle*


----------



## quinn (Jun 13, 2011)

I wanna play this week!nice choice Mike and good job filling in.


----------

